# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ ΒΑΣΗΣ ΤΡΟΧΟΥ   230  mm

## mariost

ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ  ΒΑΣΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ  ΓΩΝΙΑΚΟΥ ΤΡΟΧΟΥ  230  mm.
https://youtu.be/5ykYfo8bx68
Μία εύκολη  κατασκευή. Θα χρειαστείτε  μικρό τροχό, δράπανο και ηλεκτροκόλληση. Το τραπέζι είναι 50χ40  εκ . ενισχυμένο περιμετρικά  από κάτω με κοιλοδοκό 4χ4 εκ 3 χιλ. πάχος.Η λαμαρίνα του τραπεζιού είναι 5-6 χιλ. Τα  σίδερα  είναι από λαμαρίνα  5 χιλ. Οι γωνίες  της βάσης  inox  5 χιλ. από βάσεις Φ/Β  που περίσσεψαν. Ο άξονας 14 χιλ πάχος,  οι  κόντρες και ο άξονας του σφιχτήρα   ντίζα  και βίδες 12 χιλ πάχος. Οι υπόλοιπες διαστάσεις εξαρτώνται από τον  τροχό σας. Ρυθμίζει με διπλά παξιμάδια προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις (Τελικά με  λίγο στρίμωγμα και τρόχισμα  χώρεσα και διπλό παξιμάδι στην πάνω ρέγουλα στο τσέρκι). Μεγάλη προσοχή  η  βασική λάμα που πιάνει στον άξονα (10 χιλ πάχος) να είναι από την αρχή κάθετη με μεγάλη ακρίβεια στο τραπέζι.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΕΔΩ:  https://youtu.be/5ykYfo8bx68

----------

